# World Cup Rules for Girls



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

*World Cup rules for girls

LIST OF RULES*

1. From 9 June to 9 July 2006, you should read the sport pages so you are aware of what's going on regarding the World Cup and will be able to join in conversations.

_If you fail to do this, you'll be looked at in a bad way or be totally ignored. DO NOT complain about not receiving any attention._

2. During the World Cup the television is mine at all times - without any exceptions.

3. I don't mind if you have to pass by in front of the TV during a game - as long as you do it crawling on the floor and without distracting me.

_If you decide to stand naked in front of the TV, make sure you put clothes on right after because if you catch a cold, I won't have time to take you to the doctor or look after you during the World Cup month._

4. During the games I will be blind, deaf and mute - unless I require a refill of my drink or something to eat.

_You are out of your mind if you expect me to listen to you, open the door, answer the telephone, or pick up the baby that just fell from the second floor....it won't happen._

5. It would be a good idea for you to keep at least two six packs in the fridge at all times, as well as plenty of things to nibble on.

_And please do not make any funny faces to my friends when they come over to watch the games. In return, you will be allowed to use the TV between 12am and 6am, unless they replay a good game that I missed during the day._

6. Please, please, please if you see me upset because my country is losing, DO NOT say "get over it, its only a game" or "don't worry, they'll win next time".

_If you say these things, you will only make me angrier and I will love you less. Remember, you will never ever know more about football than me and your so called "words of encouragement" will only lead to a break-up or divorce._

7. You are welcome to sit with me to watch one game and you can talk to me during half-time but only when the adverts are on, and only if the score is pleasing me.

_In addition, please note I am saying "one" game, hence do not use the World Cup as a nice cheesy excuse to "spend time together"._

8. The replays of the goals are very important. I don't care if I have seen them or I haven't seen them, I want to see them again. Many times.

9. Tell your friends NOT to have any babies, or any other child related parties or gatherings that requires my attendance because:
a) I will not go,
b) I will not go, and
c) I will not go.

10. But, if a friend of mine invites us to his house on a Sunday to watch a game, we will be there in a flash.

11. The daily World Cup highlights show on TV every night is just as important as the games themselves. Do not even think about saying "but you have already seen this...why don't you change the channel to something we can all watch?" The reply will be: "Refer to Rule #2 of this list".

12. And finally, please save your expressions such as "Thank God the World Cup is only every 4 years".

_I am immune to these words, because after this comes the Champions League, Italian League, Spanish League, Premier League, etc etc._

Thank you for your co-operation. :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is this in the jokes forum :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Why is this in the jokes forum :wink:


Aye, you should have put it in the Powder Room. :wink:


----------

